# Planting After Roundup?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What are your thoughts about planting grasses after killing a field with roundup?

I've got a field I'd like to take a May 1st cut, kill with roundup and the put on Teff around May 15.

Would consider doing the same come this fall after whatever second cut we get, kill with roundup and plant Timothy a few weeks later.

Anyone have any thoughts and/or success doing this?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With alfalfa & brome grass, I wait at least 48 hours after spraying. My thought is it will allow time to locate threw out the plant before I disturb the plant. Doesn't mean my thinking is correct. 

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Roundup/glyphosate has no residual. I’ve killed cover crops one day, waited for it to start to turn brown then planted corn into the biomass, never had an issue.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Are you really going to be able to get a cutting on May 1? Seems optimistic to me I have only done that once here since 01, and it was far lighter than normal. I usually do two applications of roundup especially if I am trying to burn off old sod with KY31 in it. You really need to let the grass come back a little after you cut the hay or you aren't going to get good coverage on all plants. Usually, I hit the crop 2-3 weeks after first or second cutting, then again about a week before seeding. I tend to agree with Larry on waiting a couple of days especially if you are only doing one application. Rule of thumb with applicators here is wait about 2 weeks after cutting for spraying.

I wasn't sure from your comment if you were following teff with timothy or something else. Teff isn't that hard to kill so one app of roundup will do. Also, the teff is going to die anyway so if you stun the daylights out of it is really all you need to do. For burning off teff, paraquat is probably better and you will certainly know 4 hrs later if you hurt it. You just can't do it too early before frost or it may come back. Hope that helps.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Are you really going to be able to get a cutting on May 1? Seems optimistic to me I have only done that once here since 01, and it was far lighter than normal. I usually do two applications of roundup especially if I am trying to burn off old sod with KY31 in it. You really need to let the grass come back a little after you cut the hay or you aren't going to get good coverage on all plants. Usually, I hit the crop 2-3 weeks after first or second cutting, then again about a week before seeding. I tend to agree with Larry on waiting a couple of days especially if you are only doing one application. Rule of thumb with applicators here is wait about 2 weeks after cutting for spraying.
> 
> I wasn't sure from your comment if you were following teff with timothy or something else. Teff isn't that hard to kill so one app of roundup will do. Also, the teff is going to die anyway so if you stun the daylights out of it is really all you need to do. For burning off teff, paraquat is probably better and you will certainly know 4 hrs later if you hurt it. You just can't do it too early before frost or it may come back. Hope that helps.


IF - I can get a cutting on May 1st I'm going to take it, but if it drags out later, that's OK too.

I've got another field that needs to start over this fall and will put timothy on it after a second cutting and roundup application.

I think I'm going to try to grow teff two years in a row before going back into timothy - that's the plan for now...

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Can plant into a field and then spray it off later that day if you want. Round up won't have an effect on the ungerminated seeds.

That's the problem we have here with bedstraw. Have to try to get the seeds to germinate so you can kill it with round up.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Can plant into a field and then spray it off later that day if you want. Round up won't have an effect on the ungerminated seeds.
> 
> That's the problem we have here with bedstraw. Have to try to get the seeds to germinate so you can kill it with round up.


Good point Slowzuki. Should have mentioned that in my post above as I have sprayed the second application of RU 1-2 days after seeding og. Gives you the best shot at winter annuals if you seed near oct 1. Not so much if you seed Sept 1. Winter annuals haven't even waked up at that point.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------

